
Physicists decode the mathematics of knitting to make bespoke materials - vector_spaces
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/physicists-are-decoding-math-y-secrets-of-knitting-to-make-bespoke-materials/
======
carapace
I do a little bit of knitting and I'm always struck by the genius of whoever
first figured it out.

